# Help: Barudan 6 head BEAT900 giving boot errors



## guero3384 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a Barudan 6 head BEAT900 and when i turned on the system this morning it came out on the screen this








Does anybody might now what it means??


----------



## guero3384 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bump................


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

guero3384 said:


> Bump................


:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Sorry, I'm just now looking at your post. Could be that your software has become corrupt and needs to be re-installed. Best bet is to contact Barudan tech support.


----------



## MacCannon (Apr 18, 2011)

If they gave you a disk then put that in, and re-install. If that fails try all the options. And as a last resort contact their tech support.


----------



## guero3384 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys i ended up callling tech support it came out to be that the battery is dead...Didnt even know it had one LOL....


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Glad you got an answer. I didn't know they had batteries either.


----------

